

GitHub Continues to Face Evolving DDoS Attack - datashovel
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/30/github-continues-to-face-evolving-ddos-attack/

======
datashovel
I wonder what kind of backlash would occur in China if GitHub decided to stop
providing service to China (ie. block all known IP blocks allocated to China).

~~~
MollyR
Isn't that what China wants anyways ?

~~~
datashovel
Perhaps that's true. But I think it's a valid strategy to pit China against
itself instead of trying to fend off the attacks. GitHub (in my mind) is so
important these days to the open source movement that my hunch is there would
be substantial backlash in China if their best programmers could no longer
participate.

